# Pee Wee's Playhouse Has Two New Members



## egyptiandan (Jan 5, 2009)

I just had a clutch (2 eggs) of Hermanns tortoises, Testudo hermanni hercegovinensis, hatch. Here they both are.













The second one





















Danny


----------



## Kristina (Jan 5, 2009)

You so have to stop that, I am turning green from jealousy!

Beautiful, as always 

I like this one, it is like he is saying, "Is it safe to come out now?"






Kristina


----------



## Isa (Jan 5, 2009)

OMG!!! They are soo cute  I am in love with both of them


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 5, 2009)

I love how they are all "squished!" That's so awesome how they take on the shape of the egg...

Beautiful babies Danny!


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 5, 2009)

Just precious Danny, congrats


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 5, 2009)

Sweet sweet sweet!



Ummmmm Danny, are you going to be selling that first one in the future?


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Danny, As always they are beautiful! I love their little squished up bodies!


----------



## terryo (Jan 5, 2009)

How adorable!!! Great pictures.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations Danny-Gotta love babies.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Kristina, Naomi, Isa, Meg, Anja, Jacqui, Dee, Terry and Robyn 

Yes they both will be for sale Jacqui as well as the next 5 fertile eggs 

Danny


----------



## katesgoey (Jan 5, 2009)

Awwwwww!!! They are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 5, 2009)

Awww I want one but I'm not allowed any more pets. Cute!!!


----------



## Elgin08 (Jan 6, 2009)

They are beautiful! Congrats!


----------

